
Show HN: Taggun – Got a project that needs OCR and data extraction? We can help - taggun
https://www.taggun.io/
======
staticautomatic
We've been dying to find a template-based zonal OCR API-- something akin to a
hosted ABBYY FlexiCapture Engine. We deal in high speed extraction but are low
volume, and that leaves us with very few options. We would happily pay through
the nose on a page-by-page basis (think $10+ per page). Nobody (specifically
ABBYY and Nuance) has a licensing model that works for us, and going with a
sort of managed BPO provider like Captricity or CloudFactory is too slow.

~~~
taggun
It sounds like we can make this work! I hear the same frustration too in the
OCR industry. Unless, you are a big enterprise with lots of money in the
pocket, ABBYY pricing model just simply doesn't work. ABBYY is the expensive
corporate limo service. And I want Taggun to be like Uber to disrupt the
market of OCR.

------
27182818284
You should see if you can work out something to help the folks at
[http://www.informationwanted.org/](http://www.informationwanted.org/) if they
don't already have OCR and human extraction going on.

~~~
taggun
Definitely. A pre human transcription of archives or articles for community is
under my radar. Let me see what I can do...

